# Advice for an aspiring electrical apprentice...



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

BrazenWildcat24 said:


> I am applying to the IBEW Local 280 Inside Wireman apprenticeship program (Tangent, Oregon).
> 
> *What should I do if I don’t make it in?* Is going through an IEC apprenticeship a solid backup option? Or should I wait as long as it takes to get into a union apprenticeship program?
> 
> ...


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

I think that you should take the first opportunity that is available to you. Right now you're just trying to get in the door and get your feet wet in this. After a year or so you'll have an idea as to which direction you want to go in.


----------



## BrazenWildcat24 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ted,
I really appreciate your advice. As much as I want to get into a union apprenticeship program, I realize that it is highly competitive and takes applicants awhile to get in. So I will apply to non-union programs as well. Something is better than nothing...


----------



## BrazenWildcat24 (Mar 3, 2021)

Buck,
Thanks for the advice. I will keep my options open and take what I can get!


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

BrazenWildcat24 said:


> I am applying to the IBEW Local 280 Inside Wireman apprenticeship program (Tangent, Oregon).
> 
> What should I do if I don’t make it in? Is going through an IEC apprenticeship a solid backup option? Or should I wait as long as it takes to get into a union apprenticeship program?
> 
> All advice and recommendations will be greatly appreciated!


I highly recommend going out and getting into the trade by whatever means. You might find that you hate it after a year, if you don't you'll be on of the more attractive candidates to your local. Now that I'm a few years in I know I love the trade, have made good money and the union recruiter is hurrying me thru the interview process in my few spare hours. 

Additionally you will have likely already satisfied the tool list and narrowed down a specific area of the trade you'd like to pursuit.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't knock your other alternative. Going through IEC and getting into a service company is going to be the best way you can learn. Learning should be your main focus while starting out in the trade. Don't worry as much about benefits and pay, put yourself in an environment which will propel you the furthest, then worry about pay and benefits. I did the IEC 4 year program while working for a service company. I dipped my hands into just about everything. I didn't sit there on ground up jobs (like most unions will do) and dig for 3 months or pull MC cable for a year or bend pipe for 6 months, not learning a damn thing, nope... I did all of that my first week in the trade, and more. You might think Union is nothing but pros but you'd be wrong. Both IEC and IBEW have their pros and cons. I'd say long term IBEW is a solid route, but it ain't going to amount to anything if you aren't given the opportunities to learn in the field. I've been working for a private shop for 6 years now, have no complaints. Apply for both, let fate decide, both are solid options.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Took a year or so out of high to decide what I wanted to do.
Missed the application window for the local JATC school.
Went to work for an electrical contractor as a helper making $6.50 an hour.
They sent me to the IEC from some basic electrical classes.
Worked for them for 9 months.
The next time applications were open for the JATC, I applied and was tested to get in.
Worked for the non-union company for the first six months I was attending the JATC.
When someone realized I was working for a non-union company they finally put me with a union shop. 
Wage dropped from $6.50 to $4.08. 
Journeyman wage was $12.32. Did I say this was a long time ago?
11 years with the local when I left.
Worked both sides and each has their pros and cons.
I will say, at the time, the JATC offered a better school.
But the IEC finally caught up.
I taught a 4 year electrical course for Industrial electricians at a local college for ten years.
Worked my regular day job, and taught school at night.

Get the education from whomever you can.


----------



## mrogers23197144 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm 50 and considering a career change and been looking for electrician schools in my area at my age is it a good career to try and get into 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

